# Day vs Night Fishing Question.



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm in the process of planning my fall OBX foray. Up till now I do about 80 % day fishing and 20% night fishing. I'm thinking about doing more night fishing this time. What percent of your time would you devote to night fishing, assuming you had a week of good weather on OBX?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Depends on what you are fishing for..*

Cobes,early morning till late evening.. Drum,folks have varing opinions on this.. I've caught more drum in the daytime,most early morning or as sun goes down. Many if not most have caught thier drum at night. Stripers,I would say probably night would be the best,but as with drum most of mine have came in the daylight.. I don't know what kind of percentage you can come up with out of that???


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've caught plenty of fish during the day, though most stripers are at night. I really prefer cloudy, overcast days. Something about the high pressure systems and bright light of sunny bluebird days puts the fish off.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I devote about 80% to night fishing, and mess with the small stuff during the day. (25yrs of workin nites will do that to ya) But from the beach, I will say the tide and moon are a factor.. Sunset till around 2am has been good for me on drum. Big sharks etc..seam to move in after that. I miss the morning bite alot, but I sure enjoy the solitude at nite.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> I don't know what kind of percentage you can come up with out of that???


It means,"most of the time" you fish in the day and at night "most of the time" you are in the bed.  

Happens as you git older and more ancient  

I prefer drummin' at night,but night fishin' virtually eliminates plugging for cobia and stripers,except for those full moon clear nights when a "secret" topwater plug can be silhouetted by a striper.

If yer just soakin' bait,I'd fish at night.Travel and plug in the daylight.Best thing is to do both and try to fish yourself to death.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Why fishing is better in morning, evening and at night*

Lots of UV light and no eye lids is the answer.
They hide from extreme sunlight. That's why 
most are not active during mid-day. 

SurfGuyCy

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&userid=10317#
Smilie


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, enjoy most fishing at night, stripers and sharks on AI, oh yeah, and the infamous AI flounder. Drums, as was said, sunrise to late mornings, blues as the sun is setting, but all in all, love the dark first and foremost, then an even split, sunrise and sunset. Something about the dawning of another day, thankfull to be around to witness, the end of the day, thankfull I survived it, and total darkness by the ocean, well, there is plenty to see, hear and reflect on in the solitude, just does a mind good, and when dark, and ya hear the clicker, or the bell, or see the light stickk a wobbling, well the adrenaline rush, and if fortunate, walking and reeling to the wash, waiting to see what may be there, the night time is the right time, for me, and personal reflections.


Have Jeep will travel


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*day vs night*

I think the tide is more important from the beach . If you can get a high tide at sunrise or sunset all the better. I fish the tides. From the surf I really like the first few hours of the outgoing tide.This is for drum and stripers. For cobia like DD said early and late. I have seen the fish turn on too many times in the middle of the nite at high tide at the point to think otherwise. Many other things come into play as well. even more important is the wind. Plan your fishing around the conditions not a clock.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*When I'm fishin the surf.......*

I go to bed around 10:00am and get up around 3:00pm  

Fish sunrise and sunset and all nite long  

><))))*>


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> I go to bed around 10:00am and get up around 3:00pm


Now that's what I'm tawkin' about


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

All good stuff guys. I think I'm going to be doing more night fishing. I can sleep when I get back home.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> It means,"most of the time" you fish in the day and at night "most of the time" you are in the bed.
> 
> Happens as you git older and more ancient
> 
> ...


 Frank,as a youngen on the planks,I fished dern near 24-7 when I was on vacation.. Still the numbers were in early morning and late evenin for drum,cobes,and kings.. I fished many a night off Avon,and this "OLE RASCAL" as you seem to have titled me   still fishes 24hr shifts at times,but the bulk of my fish have been caught in the daytime.. I have to agree with some of the other posters here,tides,wind direction,and general conditions that are condusive to the place you are fishing are the most important factors. Best example I can think of here would be the one Surf Rat and Puppy Mullet threw in,after sunset can be the ticket at the point.. 

Can't Fish Today,*get them dern bannas outta here,ohhhhh the horror of it....*


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I've seen lots of bad posts and read lots of nasty words in posts but I ain't never seen no nastier post than dem bananas :--| 

I can't believe he done dat :--| A long walk off a short plank eh Kenny


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Kenny better chack his boat good next weekend - no telling what he may find in there stashed in a corner. 

And Kenny, when night fishing off the planks, ya might have better luck throwin' backwards. That's my theory anyways.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I've never been one to "keep score."*

I simply enjoy everything about night fishing.

It seems like all the loud and bothersome types are afraid of the dark.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> Kenny better chack his boat good next weekend - no telling what he may find in there stashed in a corner.
> 
> And Kenny, when night fishing off the planks, ya might have better luck throwin' backwards. That's my theory anyways.


 Bernie's my official "nanner investegator"..... Only thing I really have to worry about are the piles and piles of chum that will be comin outta that meatgrinder he's got.. Them rays are gonna have a feast.. Maybe we'll pull a poon outta the mix.. Ya been fishin out there yet??? Hopefully this yr we will see a few more... 

BTW,da Bar and I mighta thunk up a new trick this yr...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Dont neglect to fish small rods late at nite also, many a peep will chunck a big bait and sit down, neglecting the trout, pups and flounder that hang in close to the shore at nite...

shrimp, and the squid they pack in crab oil are good.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Can't Fish Today,*get them dern bannas outta here,ohhhhh the horror of it....*


Sorry bout that. What could I have been thinking. Notice that I've edited the original posting to switch to a bunch of something else.


----------

